# Visitor Visa sub class 600 Refused for mother in law - What next?



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everybody,

Wanted to bring my mother in law from Pakistan to Sydney so she could attend and meet us during the expected delivery of our child in December this year.

Selected visa type - visitor sub class 600
Applied for visa keeping myself as sponsor
I have been in Australia for 5 months, working as full time contractor all the time (IT)
Submitted my bank statement and mother in law also submitted her bank statement with genuine and a lot of funds 
Filed on line application through immi account and paid the fee on 21st August 2015

Application got rejected on 8th September stating two things - Mother in law does not fall under the definition of "family" and to be a sponsor for visitor visa applications I need to spend a reasonable time in Australia. According to them, two year counts as reasonable.

I have heaps of examples of people who have sponsored their parents or in laws but why me?

I have been given the right to appeal but I came to know that it costs around 1,730 AUD to lodge an appeal and their processing time is in months (7-12).

What do you guys suggest?

Should I apply again using Tourist Visa stream this time? Or apply the same type of visa after a couple of months? Or any other suggestions so she can be here before December this year?

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

First of all, you can't compare other's case with your case as everyone has different circumstances/situations.

Secondly, for a visitor visa, sponsor must: have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years). 

You must also be one of the following:
a relative of the applicant (partner, parent, child, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew, or the 'step' or adopted equivalent of any of these).
a relative of a person who is a member of the applicant’s family unit and who is also applying for a Visitor visa (such as the partner of your brother or sister).

Now if your mother in law wish to apply on her own i.e. Without you as Sponsor then she can try but I reckon she should wait for sometime & then re-apply.

Girl Aussie


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> First of all, you can't compare other's case with your case as everyone has different circumstances/situations.
> 
> Secondly, for a visitor visa, sponsor must: have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).
> 
> ...


Hey Girl Aussie

Australia is a unique country. It is different in many ways and I like that 

And here is my proof # 1: Mother in law does not fall under the category of relative! Its strange for strangers like me who come from a culture that treats Mother in Law same as their mother in all aspects. I totally abide with department's policy and I knew this before hand but I had no other option. My mother can't travel because of medical conditions but my wife's mother is not only but both physically and financially fit to help us during a crucial time of delivery. But department does not consider mother in law a relative... I genuinely wanted to challenge this, unfortunately don't have enough resources and time on hand.

Proof # 2: Technology! Internet  It takes 15 days on average to get a telephone connection and broadband connection at your home in Australia. I will leave this point here. No further comments 

Now back to the point. Do you think my mother in law can apply for a tourist visa on her own, without my sponsorship? Any idea how soon can she do that? And starting a new application will require providing them outcome of previous application, wouldn't it?

I am just :blabla: trying to understand how tough it can be for a genuine family member to visit us in time of need. I am loving it Australia!


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

ahszar said:


> Proof # 2: Technology! Internet  It takes 15 days on average to get a telephone connection and broadband connection at your home in Australia. I will leave this point here. No further comments



Ha Ha. I came from Singapore which is dramatically different from Australia. Internet/ phone connection time depends upon how soon can you reach home from the Phone shop. They just give you a box and you have to connect yourself. Takes less than 2 min to connect and get online. 
4 years back Internet speeds in Singapore were more than the 20 mbps I get in Melbourne today. Not to mention that internet is unlimited in Singapore


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ahszar said:


> Hey Girl Aussie
> 
> Australia is a unique country. It is different in many ways and I like that
> 
> ...


I've been in Australia for 4 years. I've applied to connect internet 4 times. 1 of them was failure that it didn't connect. Amongst 3 of them least I waited was 3-4 weeks and most was 2.5 months.

Consider yourself lucky if it only took 15 days!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Well sadly your culture values/belief has got nothing to do with the visa application. 

To me it's a blessing in disguise that I can't sponsor my mother in law under the term "Relative" ;p 

Anyway, your mother in law should check visitor visa 600 checklist & see what are the required documents she needs to provide to show that she is a genuine traveller & has strong ties back home.

In between, I got me broadband before I moved in as I applied 15 days before & they were happy to deliver it to me new place within 10 days so all sorted very well.

Girl Aussie



ahszar said:


> Hey Girl Aussie
> 
> Australia is a unique country. It is different in many ways and I like that
> 
> ...


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> Well sadly your culture values/belief has got nothing to do with the visa application.
> 
> To me it's a blessing in disguise that I can't sponsor my mother in law under the term "Relative" ;p
> 
> ...


Blessing in disguise.. hahaha... As offsprings of Adam & Eve we all get to face mother in laws. They were the one and only couple in history of mankind not to have in laws... so no escape from that 

You probably landed straight to the place where you wanted to stay. I spent two weeks in temporary accommodation looking for a permanent place to hire. Tried getting this sorted before landing but none of the real estate agents took me serious. I showed them $$$$$$ but they wanted me to score 100 points :heh:

But your experience still complies with my statement in the way that it took you 15 days to get broadband 

I am considering the option of tourist visa for her so she can apply on her own with out my sponsorship. Do you think this is a good idea?

Cheers


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you go through this check list?

Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist Stream: document checklist

I also may have to go through this whole Visit Visa process to invite me in-laws so will see if I found any more information on this but looks like this check list is pretty much detailed & should be good.

According to border.gov.au website, the Modified Non-Return Rate(MNNR) data indicator of Visitor visa compliance, and may be considered by decision makers to determine the level of scrutiny to apply to the application. The MNRR is a calculation of the people who arrive on a Visitor visa, but do not depart before 
their visa expires, other than those who are granted Skilled, Visitor or Student visas in Australia. So if you are from a country with a high MNRR it is in your 
interests to provide additional documentation as indicated on page 15, supporting your application. MNRR data can be found at 

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Girl Aussie 



ahszar said:


> Blessing in disguise.. hahaha... As offsprings of Adam & Eve we all get to face mother in laws. They were the one and only couple in history of mankind not to have in laws... so no escape from that
> 
> You probably landed straight to the place where you wanted to stay. I spent two weeks in temporary accommodation looking for a permanent place to hire. Tried getting this sorted before landing but none of the real estate agents took me serious. I showed them $$$$$$ but they wanted me to score 100 points :heh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Ashzar...Did your MIL visit you and what was the procedure you followed. Did she have to give any medicals. I want to get my parents in November for 3 months and we are on PR here. They will apply on tourist stream, any tips will be appreciated.


Thanks


----------

